# Amazon Minis $119.95. (Current Version)



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Good Deal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TIBFEIA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Ships and Sold by Amazon so Best Buy will PM.


----------



## VicVinegar (Sep 18, 2015)

Is $120 about as good as it will get? I'm in no rush, but do want to snag one this holiday season.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

VicVinegar said:


> Is $120 about as good as it will get? I'm in no rush, but do want to snag one this holiday season.


That's the lowest I've seen for an RF, new. Amazon changes prices sometimes daily. Buy now or pay more later with maybe another chance at $119 later.

There's some lower cost used ir models with lifetime advertised on ebay from time to time. You just have to watch and ignore anything that does not say lifetime unless you can get the seller to drop the price by $50.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jim1971 said:


> There's some lower cost used ir models with lifetime advertised on ebay from time to time. You just have to watch and ignore anything that does not say lifetime unless you can get the seller to drop the price by $50.


This is only an issue if the Mini has been previously activated with monthly service. If this is the case, just make sure the seller can transfer the Mini onto your account, then you can activate lifetime service on it for free. Or, as I have told you before, you could just pay the $50 to get the Mini onto your account, cancel the service within the first 30 days to get the $50 back, then activate the Mini on your account with lifetime service for free.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW, all my $69 IR Minis from Woot activated fine with free lifetime.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

You can track Amazon prices moment-by-moment using camelcamelcamel.com. There are plots of price vs. time and you can set watch points. I just checked and yes $119 was the record low (so far) on 10/29/2015 and current was $119.95.

I paid $123.50 on 10/5/2015 but I don't feel bad about the few bucks. If the price falls a lot within 30 days of purchase you can threaten to return it and I think there's a good chance they will adjust it. I have a hazy memory of actually doing that on some past Amazon purchase.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> This is only an issue if the Mini has been previously activated with monthly service. If this is the case, just make sure the seller can transfer the Mini onto your account, then you can activate lifetime service on it for free. Or, as I have told you before, you could just pay the $50 to get the Mini onto your account, cancel the service within the first 30 days to get the $50 back, then activate the Mini on your account with lifetime service for free.


Assuming you are buying from the original owner. If the seller has no access to the tivo account, you are buying something that will cost $50 more to use. Moral, if it doesn't say lifetime, avoid unless you can get the seller to verify account status. My seller issues came from a non-original owner who, fortunately, refunded $50 to avoid a bad review or a return of an item that was unsaleable unless sold for a pittance.

Also, tivo won't transfer a month to month mini without a credit card. This means you have to try the pay - cancel - and reactivate method.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

dlfl said:


> You can track Amazon prices moment-by-moment using camelcamelcamel.com. There are plots of price vs. time and you can set watch points. I just checked and yes $119 was the record low (so far) on 10/29/2015 and current was $119.95.
> 
> I paid $123.50 on 10/5/2015 but I don't feel bad about the few bucks. If the price falls a lot within 30 days of purchase you can threaten to return it and I think there's a good chance they will adjust it. I have a hazy memory of actually doing that on some past Amazon purchase.


Amazon refunded about $20 to me several years ago when I bought something right before they lowered the price a lot. They're pretty agreeable if you're not trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jim1971 said:


> Assuming you are buying from the original owner. If the seller has no access to the tivo account, you are buying something that will cost $50 more to use. Moral, if it doesn't say lifetime, avoid unless you can get the seller to verify account status. My seller issues came from a non-original owner who, fortunately, refunded $50 to avoid a bad review or a return of an item that was unsaleable unless sold for a pittance.
> 
> Also, tivo won't transfer a month to month mini without a credit card. This means you have to try the pay - cancel - and reactivate method.


I'm not disagreeing with you, but just to clarify for anyone buying a Mini, this is only a potential problem with the first generation IR remote Mini that has been previously activated with monthly service on someone else's account. So if you are buying a used second generation Mini with the RF remote or a new first generation Mini with the IR remote, this is a non-issue. And if the seller is able to transfer the Mini to your account, it also should not be an issue. And even if they can't, you should be able to do the pay, cancel, and reactivate trick to still get the free lifetime.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, but just to clarify for anyone buying a Mini, this is only a potential problem with the first generation IR remote Mini that has been previously activated with monthly service on someone else's account. So if you are buying a used second generation Mini with the RF remote or a new first generation Mini with the IR remote, this is a non-issue. And if the seller is able to transfer the Mini to your account, it also should not be an issue. And even if they can't, you should be able to do the pay, cancel, and reactivate trick to still get the free lifetime.


Weren't some of the RF-remote mini's (93000 models) sold prior to TiVo providing free lifetime with purchase, and thus they could be on a monthly subscription plan? (Requiring that the seller deactivate it and have it removed from their account to enable the buyer to activate free lifetime in their account on the TiVo website.)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dlfl said:


> Weren't some of the RF-remote mini's (93000 models) sold prior to TiVo providing free lifetime with purchase, and thus they could be on a monthly subscription plan? (Requiring that the seller deactivate it and have it removed from their account to enable the buyer to activate free lifetime in their account on the TiVo website.)


I'm pretty sure that the RF-remote Minis were released a few months after TiVo switched to the free lifetime pricing model, so all of them should have lifetime by default.


----------



## interweb (Jul 24, 2015)

great price. too late here as I paid retail.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Amazon still has these for $120 from Sensory Electronics, anyone think they'll get cheaper this weekend? BF/CM, or should i just pull the trigger now. . .


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

They're $119.00 from Amazon right now.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Camelcamelcamel shows the Amazon price at $118.50 for the v2 minis and says it's a new low


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Walmart is $118.50 and free shipping, just to confirm, the v2 with the RF remote, whats the exact model #?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

JBinSD said:


> Walmart is $118.50 and free shipping, just to confirm, the v2 with the RF remote, whats the exact model #?


TCDA93000 -- also known as the RF remote model.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Anotherpyr said:


> Camelcamelcamel shows the Amazon price at $118.50 for the v2 minis and says it's a new low


Funny Amazon lists the older model for more than the current one, and they list a two-pack of the current model for more than twice the single price -- such a deal!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dlfl said:


> Funny Amazon lists the older model for more than the current one, and they list a two-pack of the current model for more than twice the single price -- such a deal!


Most of Amazon pricing is done by computer without anybody looking at it, About a month ago they were selling a great DeWalt box cutter for $9.99, but a package of 6 was $27, made no sense, but I order the 6 pack for $27, and now it $57.


----------

